# Effectual fervent prayer



## Richard King (Apr 6, 2006)

Regarding James 5:16...
How does the fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth anything? Is it just about changing the person doing the praying?


----------



## Richard King (Apr 6, 2006)

I apologize. This should have gone in the prayer forum


----------

